# Fellow paper hangers... this is not a spam



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

This is an old fashioned endorsement.
I hate the old satin wallpapers that are more like plastic than vinyl. Even more, I hate repairing them when the seams split and lift. They break when you fold them back because all the moisture is gone.
They are brittle and don't respond well to seam adhesives. The seam adhesive just gets them wet and won't stay down unless you nurse them for a long time.
I tried tub and tile caulk, regular caulk and contact cement. Failed miserably.

You know the seams:



Finally the contractor brought me some 'Power Grab'




I wish I had the before pictures but almost every seam was lipped up.
This adhesive is like a thick gel that doesn't need to be played with as it sets up. They all just laid right down.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad you found something to work for you UD.I don't envy the man that has to strip it though.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I don't envy the man that has to strip it though.


That will be me I'm sure.
It was something they waited 'til the last minute when they were expecting an important visitor form out of state.
I think the inner areas will strip right off and then a six inch broad knife will scrape the build up on the seams and float 'em.
Worth it to them because of their special visitor, it's not a home.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you using a heat gun on those?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Are you using a heat gun on those?


I've never gotten used to using a heat gun.
I bet if I had gotten into the habit, I'd always had one with me but no.
It might could have helped before I used the Power Grab.

I have used a blow torch before though, for outside corners.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Get those seams wet. Dripping wet, then hit them with a heat gun. Not a torch, that will melt and harden the cheap vinyl in them. The heat gun/water will soften the curls, and it _might_ go back down.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Get those seams wet. Dripping wet, then hit them with a heat gun. Not a torch, that will melt and harden the cheap vinyl in them. The heat gun/water will soften the curls, and it _might_ go back down.


Ok, I'll start looking for heat guns. It won't hurt to have one handy. Thanks


----------

